# Semantics



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Working on being able to say, "I can cut a playing card with a slingshot." As opposed to, " I have cut a playing card with a slingshot."







A couple days worth at 6 or so meters.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good job, man! Keep at it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice! looks like it's getting easier for you!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would say that clearly, you are doing very well!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks good shootin!


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Charles said:


> I would say that clearly, you are doing very well!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


The two that are cut all the way are mutant victims. One, partial cut, then the other with 4 or five shots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Always nice to hear that one's "children" are performing!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

6 yds, hmmmm thats about my city range distance, gonna have to try it, pretty good idea C.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good fun!


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Send enough rounds down range and you're bound to hit what's there sooner or later. It is fun. Still seems a bit random though. I hope to increase distance and successful cuts incrementally until I move on to a new project.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok, I am motivated! You did great! I wonder if I should just try hitting the cards first!


----------

